# Rockwell 100 brushes



## bobodurf (Dec 30, 2012)

Where may I get brushes for the Rockwell 100. Old ones have EGB4 (I think) on them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, Bob.

Do you know the full model number?


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

since you have numbers on the old ones that are probably legible a visit to a motor repair shop would probably be productive.


----------

